# Acc 4-4-0 photos updated on web site



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Folks I looked into the Acc web site yesterday and see they've updated the 4-4-0 page to include the new photos of the actual models to be produced. These were snaps taken in China last week. Hopefully more photos will show up to reveal the extent of work on these beauties. 

Samples came in over the last 3 weeks and all look really terrific. 

http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=42 

D&RG 'Col.Boone.' in black, style 49. The first of 3 engines in black scheme for the D&RG in from late 1880. Col Boone was the last of the wagontop 4-4-0s for the D&RG. (there were some straight boilered versions that came later in similar black style, like the Mogul/4-4-0 conversions seen at MLS). 

NCNG #1, 'Grass Valley, Lake (brown), style 1 from 1875 - very typical of Baldwin styles 1874-1877 for many roads. Eureka and Somoma have the same style of the same years. 

SPC #3 - Green, represents 1880s SPC repaint of original Baldwin style in Olive Green to match newer locos still comming in from Baldwin in those years in Olive green. This is a very dark green which didn't photograph, something like the green on the K4, maybe a tad darker. 

SPC#9, Represents the popular red paint schemes of the SPC based on twentieth century artists concepts. we dont know if the SPC truely ran bright red engines, but people just love SPC engines to be red! I like the style and today still like my Delton bright red SPC engines as well! 

For me, I'll be getting the NCNG #1...and if I can save up enough, try for Col. Boone...or maybe Green SPC to run with Carter Bros..Oh I dont know what to do! 

They put in a huge effort for the colours on these, they left no stone unturned, and asked for every bit of data available. A supreme effort on their part. It shows in the samples. 

David.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

They're gorgeous David!! Myself, I like the SPC Green and Red, but then again, I'm a California narrow gauge fan!  

How close is this prototype to the Sonoma? If close enough, I wonder how hard it would be to talk Accucraft into doing a Sonoma paint scheme on a future production release?


----------



## jmkling (Jan 2, 2008)

David, these came out great, I appreciate all the work you did to help Accucraft get the designs so prototypical. Hopefully they will take that into account and give you one at a very reduced price. I am sure they are going to have more sales due to the work you did for them. I made that point to Ada at the ECLSTS. Keep up the good work. I was shown some of the early line drawings for the 2-6-0 that will be the 1880's version DSP&P 2-8-0 #51. Again due to your work, I had to get one on order since it will be a nice complement to the Col Boone 4-4-0.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dwight, 
Sonoma of 1876 was identically painted to this engine. All you would change is the name on the tender side and the number. The tooling for these engines was done some time ago for the Carolwood group. The cab style is based on the cabs for the SPC 4-4-0s. Sonoma doesn't have quite such large windows. I'm sure I could whip up a laser cut wood cab for these with added beads and moldings via Bronson Tate to put a earlier Sonoma style cab on this engine. 
If the 4-4-0s do OK, performance and style, I'm sure there would be opportunities in future for other road names, and more Baldwin styles as well. 
Like to do a D&RG version of the mogul, which was their class 40 engine. Style 3 in lake. Nice wheels on that one! 
They realy raised the bar for themselves on the finishes for these. Last year we talked about it, and decided I'd CAD up some graphics for the engines down to every last line and decoration from the prototypes (taken from the actual Baldwin book of styles). The aim was to share with Accucraft how things were, the extent of decoration on the prototype, and an aiming point for them. If they got 80% of the decoration done I would be have been very proud of their effort. Folks they did 100%. There is not one line missing. As the cabs are metal, we dont have the chamfers in the cab corners so we couldn't gild chamfers that weren't there...thats the only thing they couldn't do. But the linework is 100%. Those drive wheels are amazing, dono how they did those! I didn't expect them to pull that off actually. When I've decaled wheels like that, I've done each spoke separately...arrrrg! Amazing work on those wheels! 

we owe Michael Campbell a huge thanks for getting this going. It took a lot to even have the 4-4-0 considered, and then in what format so that Carolwood folks would be happy with the offering, which could then be used for alternative roads. All I did was help with the paint jobs for the latter. 

David.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

As a dyed-in-the-wool SPC fan I really appreciate your work on this. Now I will have an appropriate green SPC #3 4-4-0 to match the engines in my signature picture below! 

However, as a result of your fantastic work, I think there will be a NCNG "Grass Valley" in my future. The NCNG #1 is listed Style 1. Does that mean that it is the same as two of the original SPC paint jobs that Randy Hees listed as "Lake and Gold Style 1"?? If so, there may have to be a third engine..... 

Again, thanks for your work, and thanks to Accucraft for carrying it off! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Alan, 
Yes thats right, the original SPC #2 and #3 engines of 1876 were painted identically to the Grass Valley. Its a stock Baldwin paint scheme. smaller RRs didn't usually order road specific paint schemes at this time, rather purchased new engines with the factory finish. These would then find themselves repainted 3-5 years down the track. Thus SPC #3 began life identical to Grass Valley, and was repainted several times over the 20 years to follow. Our SPC Green version is based on what their 1880s repaint was looking like when SPC were still buying new Baldwins in factory green. Some consistency of colour may have set their 1880s road scheme. 

SPC #1 of 1875 was also identically painted to the Grass Valley, only was Wine in base colour instead of the dark brown 'Lake'. 

David.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Well.... It looks like time for a replacement AJ Stevens stack from Cliff at Accucraft and some "South Pacific Coast Railroad Co." decals for the tender sides from Stan Cedarleaf to make an as-delivered SPC #2. 

Decisions, decisions.... And they're all good thanks to you and Accucraft.. 

David, thanks for the info. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info David, and for all the hard work. Once I get a stable of SPC and NPC stuff, I'll probably start selling off my D&RGW locos.  

Now we need some NPC coaches and some rtr Carter Bros freight cars.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All, 
Just a point - the photos used on the Accucraft site are very, very good, so much so that they can easily stand a considerable amount of zoom so you can seer the detail. I have a zoom facility in my Firefox browser and use it to find this out. An awful lot of web images are not capable of any zoom at all, Accucraft's are different. 

A large vote of 'Thanks' are of course are due to David for all his work with Accucraft, and to the superb results that have come from it. It was this work which also gave him the information to produce a master for the decal sheet that I used on my repainted Bachmann 4 4 0. 

There is more to come I am sure, the only 'trouble' is do I have the money to buy the results of his work with them!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

The finish shown is exraordinary for a production model. Thanks so much to you, David, for your ongoing research and support, and to Michael for your perseverence and work in promoting this project. 
I am getting the NCNG version, and will be talking to Del Tapparo at GScale Graphics about making overlays to reletter the cab and tender for my Belden Falls, while preserving the original graphics underneath. Alan, think this approach might work for you SPC guys? 
Possibly the best part--when these engines finally arrive, mine is already paid for! And, the last of the snow and ice has finally melted, so the new track in my backyard is ready for the new engine; no more firing in the basement and setting off the CO alarm. 

Larry


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's hope they run as good as they look.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave F and all... 
How does this engine scale out? Just looking at the cab windows from the side seem to be large in perspective to the entire cab. 
Hmm...probably correct as I review this photo but certainly seems "wagon" type shape is configured differently: 
http://www.steamlocomotive.info/locomotives/ca0125.jpg


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Charles, 
Yes as noted the cab is based on SPC practice, so the windows are quite large. I've had no input in the design as that was done earlier for Carolwood. Its not incorrect as such, and is perfect for the SPC versions. The Grass Valley however would have had a slightly taller panel below window sill level. I might see about a laser wood kit for such a cab with Bronson Tate if there is interest. 
Its the usual thing of picking a specific engine and making it fit all roads. I dont personally mind it. The colours really bring these alive. 

David.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Quite a bit different than the old pictures. Black smoke boxes. The red SP is not quite as nice. 
Overall this looks like a great winner. Glad I have some generic coaches 

jim


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone have information on the NCNG passenger equipment coloring?


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bruce, 
I believe the early years, like the other Cal roads, the NCNG used a straw colour on their coaches. IN the 1880s probably the maroon colour and then ultimately green, but I'm not sure. They also had a bit of a mixture later on. For this early version NCNG engine, go for a straw colour. 

David.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Talked to Cliff this morning. While he says that things are never quite certain, the unlettered version will have a graphite smokebox like the other versions, and not as in the old photo preproduction model on the website with a silver smokebox :-( 

They maybe here in June 

jim


----------

